# Is there any redeeming value to this person?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Extreme Piercing Taken To A W-HOLE New Level (PHOTOS)

I'm thinking he's just taking up space, consuming food, breathing air and drinking water (however difficult) that will someday, be in short supply. :watching:


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

The world still needs side-show freaks.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I wonder how he will feel about his choices when he is 40. ( if he makes it)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

"Hi. I'm here to take your daughter to the school dance."

Old sayings but true regardless of the age or generation;

"You shall be known by the company you keep."
"Show me your friends and I'll show you your future."


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

A sad, desperate plea for attention. Yea, file that under "freak show".


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

"Body Art" it says, I fail to see any "Art" any where in that photo. I would also believe that there are serious "mental" issues.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, I guess if I ran the weapons permit counter at the local government office, when this moron showed up asking for a permit, I'd have to say no based on serious mental illness.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Every one serves a purpose in life that just serves as an example 1- What not to do; 2-Natural selection is a good law


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Old sayings but true regardless of the age or generation;
> 
> "You shall be known by the company you keep."
> "Show me your friends and I'll show you your future."


So very true

:smt1099


----------



## petej (Jul 5, 2014)

I have no words that fit that, I think freak is keeping it mild.


----------

